# Greeting from Yorkshire.



## esther1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello! My name's Amanda, and I seem to have spent most of my childhood, breeding, owning, and keeping siamese mice.

I am now considerably older, but still hold the same fascination, and would love to chat to like minded folk. I am also wanting to buy a couple of siamese to renew my interest. I'd like to take things onto the next level and possibly show.

Would love to chat with anyone though

Take Care
Amanda


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Amanda, welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Amanda and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello Amanda.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas..


----------

